# My TT Nightshots from 2011



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi All,
I do enjoy my amateur photography and although definitely just an amateur, these are all my own work and as taken on the camera - I am especially pleased with the "glass bonnet" shot - not bad for a 30 sec exposure and a tripod!!

Cheers for looking
Ben


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

If anyone can tell me how to add images "open and in the main message" that would be great! 

Thank you
Ben


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I really like the low down shot of the interior - brilliant 👍


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks Blueberry,
The MK1 TT has a perfect "hole there that I could get the DSLR in and then trigger by wireless remote :thumb:

Ben


----------



## dread (Apr 30, 2010)

I really like those shots


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Good stuff mate:thumb:


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Take a look here...section 5 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/faq.php?faq=vb3_reading_posting#faq_vb3_attachments


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks for the kind replies and thanks for the link Buckweed :thumb:

Cheers
Ben


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice car and pictures mate.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Very nice loving the 2nd and 3rd shot


----------

